# Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?



## asdwin248 (29. Oktober 2014)

*Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming würdet ihr empfehlen ? Ich tendiere zum Big Tower ... oder gibt es auch ein schönes Midi Gehäuse wo diese furchtbar lange Karte reinpasst ?

Falls Ihr Erfahrungen habt wäre ich sehr dankbar für einen Rat 

LG


----------



## interpo21 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

also ich habe sie in meinem fractal design delfine r4 pcgh reinbekommen, musste nur ein kleines stück vom festplattenkäfig absägen


----------



## asdwin248 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Der Verkäufer schreibt bei dem Artikel Max Kartenlänge *330 mm*. Das sollte reichen oder ? Außerdem haben andere Kunden das Gehäuse gut bewertet...

Thermaltake Chaser MK-I, Gehäuse schwarz, Window-Kit


----------



## interpo21 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

das sollte reichen. aber so ein raumschiff? 
kartengröße: 43 x 129 x 312 mm


----------



## NynrosVorlon (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Coolermaster Cosmos 2, da passt sogar die Schwiegermutter mit rein http://geizhals.de/721720


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

passt da rein 61519 - Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 mit Sichtfenster Midi


----------



## xardius (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Habe 2 Stück davon in einem Bitfenix Shinobi XL.

Die Karten passen auch mit eingebauten Laufwerkskäfig.
BitFenix Shinobi XL weiß mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNX-500-WWW1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi XL weiß (BFC-SNX-500-WWN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi XL schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNX-500-KKW1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi XL schwarz (BFC-SNX-500-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Gehäuse hat auch nicht son übertriebenes "Design"


----------



## Leob12 (30. Oktober 2014)

Phanteks Enthoo Pro


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*



interpo21 schrieb:


> also ich habe sie in meinem fractal design delfine r4 pcgh reinbekommen, musste nur ein kleines stück vom festplattenkäfig absägen


 
Warum hast du nicht einfach den Käfig ausgebaut?

Also sollte die Karte auch ohne Probleme ins R4 passen.


----------



## interpo21 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

ja aber wo hätte ich meine 3 festplatten anschliessen sollen?


----------



## xardius (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Bei den 5 1/4 Zoll Schächten  Habe in 3 Schächten 5HDD's untergebracht damit ich den Käfig rausnehmen konnte *gg

Ach ich seh grad das dein Gehäuse davon ja auch nur 2 hat. Ups^^


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ?*

Im unteren Käfig?


----------

